# Weirdest place you've found hair?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So every morning Vida likes to jump up and lay on top of me and lick me to let me know she wants to go out. As a result, I find myself picking hairs out of my belly button.

Where's the weirdest place you've found your dog(s)' hair?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

At work in the back part of my office chair...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Picked one off a patient at work a couple times. Oops!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

On my toilet seat after using the bathroom. Wear shorts, change clothes, sit on couch, stuff happens.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

In my laptop. I rushed into the Apple Store, convinced that my computer was irrevocably dead (it wouldn't turn on, no trouble shooting with the help line worked), and when the tech came out, he asked if I had a dog with black fur. Apparently, a small amount of Hunter's hair had found its way into the vents of my computer, and blocked up some important stuff. It took about fifteen minutes to get it all sorted out, and we're as good as new, fortunately.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know if it's the weirdest, but the worst place is the soft undercoat if one gets in your eye. It's nearly impossible to see it to get it out, yet you can feel it! That happens usually during the spring shedding.

Susan


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Belly button


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I went to pour a glass of lemonade a couple days ago and there was a small clump floating around in the closed lemonade jug....I decided I wasn't all that thirsty.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Is it weird that I don't find any of these places weird? Annoying, but not weird, lol! 
(except the lemonade. that's pretty odd.)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We've probably breathed in or swallowed enough dander over time, a little hairy lemonade won't hurt you, lol!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> I went to pour a glass of lemonade a couple days ago and there was a small clump floating around in the closed lemonade jug....I decided I wasn't all that thirsty.



Yummy!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep I found hair in the fridge. In my closet (the door is almost always closed)...my shoes have a fur sweater on the inside...


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My small led fish tank light stopped working - it was only a few months old. We unscrewed the light fixture part (which is closed completely) trying to figure out what was wrong and there was dog hair in there. No idea how it got there, but there it was lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Alright!
In the summer my eye was itchy and painful. Ouch.

It bothered me for months and i went to the optometrist who could not see anything. 

One night i was removing my make up and saw a slight black thing in mt tear duct, i thought it was mascara lol i wiped and it did not budge- then i gently scraped at it with my nail and it started coming out, long story short i pulled a few inches of tyson hair out of my tear duct with medical tweezers


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Inside my computer--have to vacuum it periodically.

Susan


----------

